# Sortie Son Airplay ne fonctionne plus avec IOS 14.2



## Frederic_ (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir.

Depuis leur mise à jour, mes 2 apple TV ont perdu la possibilité de diffuser du son via Airplay 
Les seules possibilités restantes sont Haut parleur de la TV (hdmi) ou diffusion vers Homepad !!!!
*Serait ce une forme de vente forcée des Homepad ou un simple bug (si oui je suis preneur de solutions....)*
Dommage car c'étais chouette selon les pièces de diffuser directement vers sa Freebox Delta, une enceinte bose, ou un ampli Denon acheté pour leur compatibilité avec ce système. Je prie pour un simple bug.... Merci de votre aide.


----------

